# Palm Springs asks Uber, Lyft to submit to drug testing



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.desertsun.com/story/news...-asks-uber-lyft-submit-drug-testing/93205396/

Palm Springs moved one step closer to mandating Uber and Lyft drivers submit to random drug and alcohols tests if they want to pick up passengers at the Palm Springs airport, a move that ride sharing companies said would keep them from ever operating out of the facility.

The proposed ordinance would require drivers to undergo random drug and alcohol screens in order to pick up passengers from the terminal at Palm Springs airport.

Council voted 3-1 to advance the ordinance to a second reading. Mayor Rob Moon cast the lone no vote. Council member Chris Mills was absent.

Loretta Telford of Yellow Cab of the Desert thanked the council for taking a stand and chastened ride sharing companies for not submitting drivers to random screenings.

"It sends a message that public safety takes a backseat to their business model," she said.

*READ MORE: *Palm Springs pushes back against Uber, Lyft

Uber spokesperson Eva Behrend stressed that the company was committed to safety and has a zero tolerance policy for drugs and alcohol.

She said many drivers use Uber to supplement their income and might not be available for drug testing during normal business hours, resulting in their not being able to drive.

"Policies like these have a real and negative impact on people's lives" Behrend said.

Ride-sharing companies can drop passengers off at the airport and Uber's premium services-UberBLACK, UberSUV and UberLUX-which charge higher fares for luxury service and professional drivers, can pick up passengers from the terminal.

Passengers taking a standard Uber must walk outside the terminal and off airport property to catch their ride. Many Uber and Lyft drivers pick passenger up next the the large fountain along El Cielo or in the city hall parking lot.

Last week, Mayor Rob Moon posted on Facebook about two women he met outside city hall who had "schlepped" their luggage there to catch their Uber.

"I hope we can eventually get the necessary votes on City Council to allow Uber and Lyft to pick up at the airport," he wrote.

If approved, there would be a $3 surcharge on all airport pickups, the same amount levied on pre-arranged taxi rides. The city estimates it could generate $30,000 of revenue a year, if the companies agree to operate under the city's terms.

In May, Austin, Texas voters rejected an initiative by Uber and Lyft which would have allowed the companies to self-regulate their drivers and instead mandated tighter regulations, including fingerprint background checks. The companies suspended operations in Austin a few days later.

*READ MORE: JetBlue expands Palm Springs service*

Other cities have successfully forced ride sharing companies to adhere to more stringent standards. New York requires Uber drivers to go through the same licensing process as taxi and limo drivers.

Council member J.R. Roberts said he was disappointed with the stance Uber and Lyft were taking and that he found it arrogant.

"They want to come into our community on their terms," he said. "On their terms, not working with us or the other transportation organizations. I just don't understand this."

Lyft spokesperson Kirk Safford asked the council to consider alternative options, saying that dozens of cities and states have worked with ride sharing companies to develop regulations agreed on by all parties.

"If this ordinance passes as is, we will not reach an agreement to operate a Palm Springs International Airport," he said.

_Corinne Kennedy covers the west valley for The Desert Sun. She can be reached [email protected], on Twitter at @CorinneSKennedy and at 760-778-4625._


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

KevinH said:


> http://www.desertsun.com/story/news...-asks-uber-lyft-submit-drug-testing/93205396/
> 
> Palm Springs moved one step closer to mandating Uber and Lyft drivers submit to random drug and alcohols tests if they want to pick up passengers at the Palm Springs airport, a move that ride sharing companies said would keep them from ever operating out of the facility.
> 
> ...


Crap, I may just start driving for Uber in Palm Springs. I love drug tests. I'll test any drug.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I predict Uber will pack their bags and leave Palm springs just like they did Austin.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I predict Uber will pack their bags and leave Palm springs just like they did Austin.


Why? I cannot imagine Uber would have any problem finding drivers who can drop clean. Great pay, friendly work environment, the chance to travel and meet new people for a living. Why would anyone cloud that beautiful experience with intoxicants?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WeirdBob said:


> Why? I cannot imagine Uber would have any problem finding drivers who can drop clean. Great pay, friendly work environment, the chance to travel and meet new people for a living. Why would anyone cloud that beautiful experience with intoxicants?


Now that's a statement from a career politician. Anyone that can make a pile of dog poop smell like roses has my vote.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

City wants to offer the testing service, I'm sure.

It's not a bad idea and if applied it would stop unfair deactivation, it would mean that no driver could get deactivated by some asshole accusing him of being drunk.


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

How is uber going to distract their drivers from the crap prospect of driving rideshare?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Crap, I may just start driving for Uber in Palm Springs. I love drug tests. I'll test any drug.


What about K2. Would you try that drug ?


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> What about K2. Would you try that drug ?


Or perhaps some tasty krokodil? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...proof-Russian-flesh-eating-drug-used-U-S.html


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

mental note...no destinations palm springs.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

WeirdBob said:


> Or perhaps some tasty krokodil? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...proof-Russian-flesh-eating-drug-used-U-S.html


Saw a report about African child soldiers being fed a mixture of Gasoline and cocaine. That's safe enough , right ?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Pot will be legal in CA in a couple months, it's already legal for those of us with the permission slip to buy it. I would probably test positive 24/7. It doesn't mean I'm impaired. And heroin doesn't really impair you unless you do too much. If anything, you're cooler headed so you make better decisions (again, if you don't do too much). Drug tests are nearly pointless.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

In FL, the owner of the primary testing company had close ties with the government and profited handsomely from welfare testing. Ended up catching an inconsequential number of participants.

That said , you guys are crazy saying that pot doesn't affect your driving.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> In FL, the owner of the primary testing company had close ties with the government and profited handsomely from welfare testing. Ended up catching an inconsequential number of participants.
> 
> That said , you guys are crazy saying that pot doesn't affect your driving.


You're right, it enhances safe driving practices. Causes the driver to get in the zone; allowing them to focus more exquisitely on the task at hand, ignore distractions and reduces likelihood of road rage. Stoned drivers tend to drive a little slower as well.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

No....pot doesn't enhance safe driving practices. What idiot would ever believe that?

Anyway....

Don't pick up at the airport. Just drop off. Seems simple to me.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

d0n said:


> City wants to offer the testing service, I'm sure.
> 
> It's not a bad idea and if applied it would stop unfair deactivation, it would mean that no driver could get deactivated by some asshole accusing him of being drunk.


The problem is uber our lyft would never alow this,They are scared of any potential lawsuit.If you're giving independent contractors drug test some courts might see that as a employee type of raltionship.Plus half the drivers are probably on drugs.only logical reason why someone would drive for .75 a mile.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Boston now requires fingerprint tests for cab drivers. Costs $50 TO the driver.

Another reason Uber doesn't want this, as some of their low-incone applicants don't have $50 to spare, so won't apply.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Boston now requires fingerprint tests for cab drivers. Costs $50 TO the driver.
> 
> Another reason Uber doesn't want this, as some of their low-incone applicants don't have $50 to spare, so won't apply.


How's it going up there?
I had a vivid dream last night I was preparing an ITOA lease medallion cab to go on the road.
Guess my subconscious believes in the Perkins Sq/D street shuffle lol.
I'm guessing TEEOOH still has most of that ghetto business...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Now... Why I would EVER launch another taxi is beyond me.
F ewe subconscious lol!


----------

